# SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat (a military memoir)



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

The topic asking if it helps to announce your book in the Book Bazaar reminded me to check on mine. Then I realized that I hadn't announced it!

Here is my book for your consideration.

SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat is a memoir of my two years providing security for the controversial Pershing II nuclear missiles in cold war Germany. I was there from 1986 to 1988 with C 2/4 Infantry, and it was a very interesting time to be in western Europe. We lived history.

This is a military memoir, but it is unlike most military memoirs. It's not a war story. It is what it was like to serve in Europe during the Cold War. Millions of us were there during that forty-five year period, and almost none of our stories have been told. I decided to tell mine for all of us because it was a story that needed to be told. I had an interesting time with a bunch of fascinating people, but it was by no means unique. I was one of millions. I've had many vets contact me to thank me.

There is enough military stuff to keep military enthusiasts entertained, enough romance to keep the lovers reading, enough action to keep you turning the pages, a variety of travel around Europe to share what I saw and did, and plenty of humor to keep you laughing. There is even a good bit of fighting and debauchery for you Animal House fans. Mostly, it's a story of brotherhood. We were an unusual unit with a vital real world mission. It was a terribly high stress unit, and this is the story of how we dealt with it. It's not always pretty, but it is brutally honest and always entertaining. If anybody out there served overseas in the Cold War or would like to know what it was like for us, you will love this book. This is what it looked like through my eyes as a very young man thousands of miles from home. This is my little slice of some very important history. It was written to be enjoyed by a wide audience.

It's available in paperback ($12.95) or Kindle ($2.99). The book has nine, five-star reviews from a wide variety of sources including people who are in the book. There is a facebook fan page for the book if anybody would like to learn more. It's linked in my signature. Many people from the unit are fans there, and they've made a lot of positive comments. I hope you check it out. This is the twenieth anniversay of the end of the Cold War. Take this chance to learn a bit about the men who won it. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Doug, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Ann. 

I'll follow the rules.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope everybody will check this book out for Father's Day. It's a perfect gift for anyone who served in the military in Germany. It's also discounted right now to $11.65 in paperback. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

After a trip to Alaska, it's time to bump this back up. It's $2.99 on Kindle and $11.65 in paperback right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a while. 

Sales have picked up. Thanks to anybody's who's bought my book. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Has it been over a week already? 

Thank you to everybody who has bought this book.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

"SAT & BAF!" is registered for the new book showcase at the Beijing International Book Fair! It's at the end of August.

I don't have a Chinese translation, but it couldn't hurt to get it out there. 


Thanks to those of you who've purchased the book. The fan page for the book is excellent. Anybody who'd like to learn more about it will learn a lot there. A lot of guys from the unit are there, and some German fans are posting excellent pictures. If you'd like to check it out, here's a link:
Tower Rat Main Tango


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody! It finally rained and cooled down a little around here this week. 

Thanks to anybody who's bought my book. I appreciate every one of you, and I hope you're enjoying it. There's been quite a bit of activity over at the fan page, lately. If you'd like to learn more about "SAT & BAF!" I invite you to check it out. A link is in my signature or on the post above this. . 

Thanks again!
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been over a week, so I'm bumping this back to the top in case you'd like to check it out. This book has been extremely popular with the people who were there. I just got another review on Amazon from a guy who was stationed in the same battalion at a different time if you'd like to see what he had to say. 

Anybody who was stationed in Germany or has an interest in those who were would enjoy this book. I hope you check it out. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

How is everybody doing? 

Thanks to everybody who has bought "SAT & BAF!" this month. I hope you enjoy it. I highly recommend the fan page to anyone who isn't sure about buying it. 

Thanks again. 
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, here we are in September already! 

I'm just bumping this up to give more people a chance to check it out. If you get it, I hope you like it. 
Doug


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

You're right, I haven't read many books about soldiers who served in the cold part of the Cold War. Very interesting!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Tara. 

Anybody who'd like to find out more about the book should check out the fan page. It's linked up above and in my signature line. The fan page is great!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody. I hope you're having a wonderful week so far. 

I'm just moving my book back up to the top so people who would be interested can check it out. I think this book would appeal to anyone who served in Germany during the Cold War. Another couple guys from the unit just read it and have told me they loved it. I've been told dozens of times,"It's like reading a part of my life!" 

It is very close to what actually happened. I hope you check it out. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Has it been a week already? 

I guess it's time to move this back up to the top. I was just contacted by a guy who worked with missiles on the other side of Germany from us. He was at the Fulda Gap. He told me that he's spreading to word to his friends that they should buy my book. 

That's wonderful news to me. I'm glad the people who were over there like it. 

Everybody have a great week! 
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, it's time to move this back up for everybody's consideration. I hope you check it out and if you buy it, I hope you enjoy it. "SAT & BAF!" just got a new customer review this weekend! 

The weather has been beautiful around here, by the way. I had a full weekend with a parade, a festival, and a fortieth anniversary party for my wife's aunt and uncle all crowded in. It was a fun weekend. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

The Chiefs are winning! The Chiefs are winning! 

That looks like as good a reason as any to move this back up to the top. Oh, it's been a week, also. 


I hope you'll check out "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat". It's a light-hearted look at what was a deadly serious mission. This is an interesting book with eleven reviews on Amazon. It's $2.99 on Kindle. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, everybody! It's been a week again, so I'm bumping this back to the top.

SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat is still only $2.99 on Kindle!

I hope you take a minute to check it out. I think chances are pretty good that you'll like it. 

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like it's time to bump this back up for your consideration. Maybe you'd enjoy it? It's still only $2.99 on Nookbooks! 

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

"SAT & BAF!" just got an awesome review by Military Writer's Society of America. I'm so excited! This reviewer definitely "got it". I'm very proud. 

"Title: SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat
Author: Doug DePew
Genre: Military Sub-Category: Army

Reviewed by: Lee Boyland, Military Writer's Society of America

Young men, graduates of the Infantry School, arrive in Germany and are assigned to a special unit that guard's Pershing II nuclear missiles. They are given a high-pressure assignment that requires a secret security clearance with no preparation or special training for the job. Not what they expected. 

Doug DePew tells it like it was, not something the average civilian can understand or relate to. You have to have been in the program to understand the pressure and responsibilities associated with nukes and guarding them. SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat is part of the "Cold War" story, and what it took to win. Unfortunately, the importance of the Cold War is being deleted from history books, along with much of what made America great.

For those not familiar with military terms, I suggest creating a glossary as you read. SAT and BAF, the reader discovers on page 56 mean Security Alert Team and Backup Alert Force. Guard towers were placed around the Pershing site and the men who manned them were "Tower Rats." 

DePew's book is insightful, and gives the reader a peek into a corner of the secret world that protected the U.S. from the USSR. DePew and his buddies were hard drinking, brawling, fraulein-chasing, pranksters who, when duty called, seriously guarded the warheads and missiles from Soviet and peacenick attacks. Men who bonded and always had each others back. Men I would have been proud to have commanded, and I can speak from the experience of having had a couple of NCOs who were like DePew and his buddies.

I enjoyed the lieutenant and the password scene. I never forgot a password, but it brought back memories of a couple of men who did, and one who talked too much about them. I was very pleased to note that while the author and his buddies had numerous run-ins with the MPs, there was never a security breach or incident, and when all is said and done, that’s all that matters.

The book contains descriptions of the author's travels through out Germany, Spain and Switzerland, along beer, wine and frauleins. I think DePew had a good time.

Having been a member of the nuclear fraternity, I appreciated DePews' story and will keep the book on my shelf."


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to all of the veterans who are or ever have served this great country. 

Doug DePew
US Army Infantry
1986-1991


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

How about today to check out "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat"? 

It's in the permanent collections at the Museum of US Army History, Cold War Museum, and Pritzker Military Library. This is a rare piece of little-known history as told through the eyes of one young infantryman...me! 

I hope you take a chance on it for only $2.99! 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody: 
If you're looking for a good, quick, entertaining read on Cyber Monday, maybe you'd like to read "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat"? 

It relates my two years as security for Pershing II nuclear missiles in cold war Germany. This book has been extremely popular with people who served in the unit or did similar duty in other locations. It has also gathered a growing fan base among all Cold War vets and German nationals. It is an elightening story that shares some of what it was like to serve overseas in the Cold War. Being a tower rat was a way of life that was very difficult to comprehend unless you were there. 

Now you have a chance to see it through the eyes of someone who was. 

I hope you check it out and enjoy it!
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a while since I bumped this back to the top, so here goes. 

If you've been interested in reading this unusual book during 2011, there are still a few more hours to get it in your Kindle. If you choose to buy it, I want to say thank you. I hope you enjoy it. 
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Time to move this back to the top for the first time in the new year. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful 2012 to this point. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I just had a new fan come to my author page to let me know he just ordered this book! He's excited to get it because he was the platoon sergeant of my platoon only he was there from '78 to '81. He said he read the sample and was already excited to get it. 

I'm glad word is getting out. If anybody out there would like to know what it was like to do what we did, I hope you check out "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat". It's a very rare piece of history and an entertaining story. It is still only $2.99 on Kindle. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Here it is another week again! If anybody out there hasn't checked out my first book, here's your chance.

SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat is still only $2.99 on Kindle or $12.95 in paperback.

The year is 1986. The Cold War is five years from its end bringing a close to a nearly fifty year standoff between the United States and the USSR. The Soviet Union is outraged over a large number of Pershing missiles being kept in West Germany. President Ronald Reagan is proposing the Strategic Defense System also known as "Star Wars" further raising the heat on the Soviets. The USSR is in turmoil over General Secretary of the Communist Party, Mikhail Gorbachev, proposing a revolutionary policy of Glasnost or "openness" toward the west. They are also mired in a war of conquest in Afghanistan. Leftist, terrorist groups such as West Germany's Red Army Faction (RAF) and France's Action Directe (AD) are threatening further attacks on western military installations. Thousands of protestors are regularly picketing sites that house nuclear weapons. It appears nothing can solve this standoff except complete, nuclear annihilation or capitulation by one of the sides. The pressure is rising quickly in the Cold War.

One company of Infantry stands between all of these enemies and live Pershing II nuclear missiles.

In this very personal memoir, the author carries the reader through his two year tour as a young Infantryman in Charlie Company, 2nd Battalion, 4th Infantry Regiment (Pershing). He shares with you the highs and lows of life in the boiler-pot of a Pershing unit. He takes you to the site, to the field, and out on the town as he earns his way back to "the world". This very readable adventure is brutally honest and irreverently funny. For the first time, someone from inside 56th Field Artillery Command (Pershing) speaks out on exactly what it was like to serve in that command during the very momentous period at the end of the Cold War. You will experience the brotherhood that is exclusively found in the Infantry which was only made stronger by the unique conditions in C 2/4 Infantry. This book is a rollicking adventure from beginning to end. The author explains the tremendous toll it took on the minds, hearts, bodies, and souls of the men who volunteered to stand between the Eagle and the Bear. Someone is finally sharing what millions experienced in this very entertaining memoir. You will stand by the author and see the world through his eyes. You will live it.

The Cold War has become a footnote at the end of many history text books. Even though it influenced the world more than any other period with the possible exception of the Renaissance, it is normally left with a short period at the end of a history class. Millions of Americans served overseas in the Cold War, and very few people have told their stories. There is an entire generation that only vaguely remembers hearing something about the Cold War.

"SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" is a first step in correcting that situation.

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! What a great week this has been. I just got a new review for SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat. What a wonderful surprise. 

"4.0 out of 5 stars DIfferent to say the Least. Well worth the time., February 9, 2012 
By Jeff Dawson "Direktor59" (Kaufman,tx.) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat (Kindle Edition) 
I have read many accounts of veterans from WWI to Vietnam. This one stands out on its own. All of the other books were of soldiers in the front lines fighting a known enemy. The main enemy in this book is boredom and the threat of being attacked.

Mr. DePew graphically describes the escapades of the unit he served with for two years in Germany, 2/4. At first I was turned off by the content but then this isn't like "Chickenhawk," or "Soldat." The only real enemy appears at the gates of the Pershing compound once a year (Easter) to demonstrate against the US deploying mid-range nukes aimed at Russia. How many of us remember the protests being carried on TV. I do. The Germans wanted us out, or at least the young people who thought the US was somehow inflaming the Russians to use Germany as the testing ground for WWIII. Wonder how many protests occurred in the Eastern Bloc countries during the same period?

How does the average kid of 18 to 24 spend his days when not on duty? Liquor and women, what else! Some might not like the content because of the subject matter, but seriously, how many of us that attended college or even those that didn't; how did we spend our days after work. Work, yeah we went to work everyday for eight to twelve hours. We knew the tasks assigned to us with something to show for our efforts each day. These men/women only had the tedium broken by the entertainment that was on hand. Imagine being boxed in an area of twenty acres for two years, with only drills and Tower Duty to break the monotony of the routine. How many of us have the fortitude to survive solitary for two days, weeks, much less, two years?

Once I finished the book I really thought about how highly strung these men/women were. Boredom has killed more people then we care to think of. So, don't be too hard on these men and women who really did have a thankless job keeping the United States military on a twenty-four hour alert during the Cold War. Their effort and sacrifice (under the leadership of Reagan) were instrumental in bringing down the Russian Bear without ever firing a shot in anger.

On a final note, I had to listen to the song "Silverwings," by Merle Haggard. the German girls hated it because those wings were taking away the men they had enjoyed and come to know.

Mr. DePew, I salute you and your comrades for your service."

I'm smiling again! 
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! My German friends have been quite active today. Here's the rank of the paperback of SAT & BAF!: Memories of a Tower Rat on Amazon.de right now. 

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Nr. 18.259 in Englische Bücher (Siehe Top 100 in Englische Bücher) 
Nr. 14 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Militär > Waffen & Kriegsführung 
Nr. 16 in Englische Bücher > Reise & Abenteuer > Europa > Deutschland 
Nr. 74 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Weltgeschichte > 20. Jahrhundert 

Vielen Dank an alle meine deutschen Freunde!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

The weather around here has been gorgeous this week. If you're looking for a fun, lively read this weekend, this might be the ticket. 

"SAT & BAF!" is still only $2.99. I hope you try it out and enjoy it. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I just got word that "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" is a finalist for the Reader's Views Literary Award for 2011!! It made it under History/Science. I'm so excited. Here is the list of finalists if you'd like to see it. 
Reader's Views Literary Awards 2011 Finalists

I'm psyched!! It's still only $2.99 if you'd like to check it out. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Good news! "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" placed second in the 2011 Reader Views Literary Awards (History/Science Category). That made me really happy. I also got a message on facebook from a German woman who read the book this week. She's actually in the book and said it gave her a pang of sadness...remembering the old days. She loved it.

She's "Elise" in the book. 


Here's the list of winners if you'd like to check it out. 
2011 Reader Views Literary Awards list of Winners

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Monday, everybody! I hope you're all having a wonderful week so far. 

I also hope you check out my book. 

Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, here it is Easter already!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. 

There's a new review on "SAT & BAF!" if anybody would like to check it out. I really think you'd enjoy this book. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like it's time to bump this back up for people to consider. I have a little news. "SAT & BAF!" is registered for the London Book Fair next week!! Most of you probably know that it's *huge*, so I'm hoping it'll expose more people to it. Maybe I can get a translation deal. A lot of copies have sold in Germany in English, but I've been told by German fans that they'd love to see a German translation.

Some of them think it could be big over there with a translated edition. London Book Fair could be where I find a deal for one.

Anyway, I hope everybody's having a super week. "SAT & BAF!" is still only $2.99 and it's also available in paperback. This weekend could be a great chance to check out this award winning book. I hope you at least peek inside of it and see if it's something that might interest you. 


Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a while since I bumped this one up. Just wanted to give everybody a heads up.

On May 1, the price of "SAT & BAF!" will go back up to $4.99 to be more in line with comparable titles. If you'd like to check it out at the low price of $2.99, you have a couple more days to pick it up.

I also hope you'll check out the facebook fan page. A German fan named Lars just posted some aerial pictures and maps of Heilbronn where he labelled sites that are important in the story. It's awesome!! The fan page is full of wonderful people from all over the world who've enjoyed this story.

Tower Rat Main Tango

I also have an author page on facebook if you'd like to check that out.

Doug DePew Author

It's more general, and I'm also using it to keep fans updated on songwriting projects.

Once again, the price of "SAT & BAF!" will go up on May 1 to $4.99. I hope you take advantage of this sale price if you're interested. Anybody who has read the book, please accept my sincere thanks. I hope you enjoyed it.

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's time to bump this back up again. If anybody out there is looking for a funny, honest look at the life of a 1980s soldier in cold war, Germany, I hope you'll check out this award winning book. 

If you do read it and enjoy it, I hope you'll spread the word. 

Thanks,

Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I have HUGE news on "SAT & BAF!". An editor for the newspaper in Heilbronn, Germany where the book is set has requested a copy! He wants to write a story about it for the paper. 

That's incredible news. Several people from Heilbronn have read it already, and they loved it. One of the Germans who lives there told me I should contact the paper months ago. I finally sent a message last week asking if they'd be interested in it. An editor wrote back and said (in German and English),"Send me your book. I will write about it!" 

That's awesome. I couldn't buy publicity like that. I'm really happy. It's going in the mail tomorrow morning. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I bumped this up, so here goes...bump. Ok, I got the book and publicity packet in the mail to Germany. Now I'm just waiting for him to read it. I'm hoping he'll send me an e-mail when he does a story. 

That's really exciting! I'll let you know when the story's out. 

I hope everybody's having a great June so far. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

If anybody's looking for a great Father's Day read, this is it. Dad is sure to enjoy this book. A lot of dads already have.  

I hope you'll check it out and see if you agree. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

How's everybody doing? If you're looking for a great Independence Day read, you might check out "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat". As they say in the nuclear fraternity, we gave peace a chance. 

Right now, "SAT & BAF!" is ranked:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #154,521 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#49 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#58 in Books > Travel > Europe > Germany 

...in paperback! Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks it'd made good reading for July 4. I hope you're all having a good, safe July so far. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! I haven't bumped this book all month. Here it is almost August, so it's time for "SAT & BAF!" to move back to the top. 

If anyone hasn't checked out this award winning book, I hope you do. You just might enjoy it. 

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, everybody! It's been a couple weeks since I bumped this up, so here goes:

>bump<

Ok, now that all that's over, maybe you'd like to check out my book "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat"? It's a lively, humorous, honest look at my two years providing security for Pershing II nuclear missiles in cold war Germany. Millions of us lived through the cold war. This is my story, but I hope it shares a bit of all of our stories. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

How is everybody doing? I have big news. "SAT & BAF!" was featured in the Heilbronner Stimme today. That's the newspaper in Heilbronn, Germany! It was featured on the front page, too. At one point today, it was ranked:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: # 161 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
# 1> in Books History> World History> 20th century
# 1 in Books> Travel & Adventure> Europe> Germany
# 1> in Books History> Military> Weapons & Warfare

...on Amazon.de!! Here's a link to the on-line version of the article if you'd like to check it out. Sorry it's in German. It's a German paper. Ha!

SAT & BAF! article

I hope you have a peek.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a long time since I bumped this. Well, here's the new trailer for "SAT & BAF!" hot off the presses. I hope you enjoy it.






Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoa! It's time for this one to move back to the top. If anybody hasn't looked at it before, I hope you take this opportunity. 

This book is a second place winner in the 2012 Reader Views Literary Awards and was also featured with a full page article in the September 19 edition of the Heilbronner Stimme in Heilbronn, Germany. 

I think you'll like it. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a LONG time, so >bump<.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Just in time for Christmas!!


----------

